# goals for everyone



## Rasputin (Dec 1, 2003)

ok well I was thinking how hard it is to accomplish goals on your own and I thought that maybe if we all had common goals that we could try to achieve together it would make things easier. So I thought of three goals that would help us feel better and battle social anxiety.

1. Exercise 3 times a week. 
2. Talk to 2 new people a week.
3. Get involved in an activity around your community ( YMCA, sports leauge, ext)

Hopefully if we all can encourage and inspire each other to acheive these goals.


----------



## tranquil_emotion (Sep 6, 2005)

2 and 3 would be a huge jump for me, but I think trying a new "experiment" is good. Here's what I'm trying to do, try everyday to try something new. Either this will help me lower my SA or I'll just be a nervous wreck!


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I am in the process of hiring a personal life coach to help me out with my goals. Its alot of money, but the benefits outweight the cost. I am going to have to give up that new 2006 Mazda 6 and stick with my old car for a while... but what I am gaining will effect me for the rest of my life. My goals are to work out everyday, take a new step towards social comfort, to help someone everyday, to study and learn something new everyday, to strengthen my work ethic and motivation... and most of all; to look good, feel good, and be good.


----------



## bibliophile77 (Sep 14, 2005)

Way to go everyone. 

I want to work out too at least three times a week... start working on our community support group... and eat healthy food!


----------



## rice (Sep 5, 2005)

What is a personal life coach? what do they do? Is it an American thing?
Canadian


----------

